# 3M Cheap Chinese Clay results



## B0DSKI

Just thought I'd share my findings with the 3M clay you can pick up off of Ebay for less than £3 for a 200g bar.

First time I'd used it was today. I usually use Dodo Juice Supernatural Clay and Born To Be Slippy Lube.

First thing I noticed was although when the clay arrived it was relatively soft, I'd kept it in the garage and it had firmed up nicely by the time I got round to using it.

The car (My Finance's) had not been touched for 4 weeks and being a daily driver it was in a pretty bad state. I first pre washed with 8-1 diluted Valet Pro Citrus Prewash, rinsed off with the Nilfisk Pressure washer then treated to Autobrite Magifoam. Left to dwell whilst I did the glass and wheels. Again pressure washed off and then washed 2 bucket stylie with Autobrite Citrus Pearl Shampoo (Again first time I'd used this and was very impressed. Very slick and really gilded over the paintwork) and a Dooka washpad. Rinsed off again and dried with a couple of microfibre drying towels.

Loads of tar spots were evident after drying so I used a liberal amount of Tar X which I left to do It's thing. Agitated with a detailing brush and then pressure washed off and again dried (Wish I'd done this part before drying the first time)

The claying then commenced. All I can say is I couldn't tell the difference between the Dodo clay or the cheap Chinese stuff. It was slightly firmer to use and required a bowl of warm water to help need and fold to find a clean part but in my eyes it did a great job. Leaving the paint gleaming.

I did have plans to go over the paint with a pre wax cleaner but with the weather closing in and loosing daylight pretty quickly I stuck a thin layer of Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid over the paint.

Happy with the overall results. So much so with the clay I just ordered 3 more bars, which should see me ok for a while as I only used half a bar today.

Pictures from my iPhone which came out pretty dark 

Clay bar doing It's thing


















Reflection on the cars roof










Bonnet reflection


















Overall finished result


----------



## danwel

Nice result mate oh and nice flower sticker too


----------



## Trip tdi

Nice one, just shows the cheap claybar is more than capable at removing dirt from your pst, DW'S first on here, thanks for sharing, I will certainly order one now :thumb:


----------



## kempe

Was there any marring? have you had a swirl spotter on it?


----------



## B-mah

Happy with the overall results. So much so with the clay I just ordered 3 more bars

Which supplier did you use?


----------



## danwel

I ordered mine off sinedy but just got refunded as it never turned up


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Seems good mate.The only thing i'd say though is you're better off claying it when the car's still wet,no need to dry it just saves time


----------



## Mr Face

I had a similar experience with the box I had sent over, almost certainly my detailing bargain of the year for medium and hard paint. Im not sure yet how it will perform marring wise on soft paint but if its going to be machine polished I wouldnt hesitate. :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI

danwel said:


> Nice result mate oh and nice flower sticker too


It is the missus car


----------



## danwel

B0DSKI said:


> It is the missus car


Not that old chestnut


----------



## B0DSKI

kempe said:


> Was there any marring? have you had a swirl spotter on it?


Didn't get chance to check Pretty much as soon as I finished It started raining. Certainly nothing with the naked eye. I'll check next time out.

This is what it looks like now under the LED Torch


----------



## B0DSKI

B-mah said:


> Happy with the overall results. So much so with the clay I just ordered 3 more bars
> 
> Which supplier did you use?


Sinedy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180692953622?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Shinyvec

What lube did you use with it as I Have some aswell ready to use.


----------



## danwel

B0DSKI said:


> Sinedy
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180692953622?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Mine never turned from that seller but they're refunded me no bother. Just orderd one from another seller to keep in my box


----------



## mr v6

Bargain clay if ever I saw one, seems to do the job for the average DIY'er. You'll always get those avid, hardcore people who'll dismiss this cheap Chinese clay to buy something that weighs half as much & costs at least 3x as much.

Might get myself a bar:thumb:.


----------



## gav1513

when i get to the end of my AF clay i may have to purchase some, most of the clay we buy from manufacturers probably come out the same factory this stuff does lol


----------



## paulmc08

Good job fella

this is where 95% of clay come's from to start with,with huge profit margins being made here by re-packaging


----------



## B0DSKI

Shinyvec said:


> What lube did you use with it as I Have some aswell ready to use.


Dodo juice Born To be Slippy mate


----------



## Twentymac

Just ordered some from that ebay retailer. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Mattodl

Mine was delivered a few weeks ago, still haven't got round to trying it however it looks/feels the same as the stuff sold for £10+ if not the same stuff, its all a big scam IMO, clay is clay? Both does the same some may argue the more expensive clays perform slightly better, for me the Chinese clay looks like it will do the job and not break the bank, for those who can justify the extra £8+  i sure as hell cant.


----------



## snowz

I just ordered up 2 bars, don't want to be the odd one out on here 😄


----------



## jebus

I got my self a bar of this as well, arrived few days ago, first clay bar so nothing to compare it to but it looks like it does a good job so am happy, will see how i get on with it, when i use it.


----------



## ShinyBoy

Used this a few days ago and mega impressed. Just as good as the DoDo stuff at half he price


----------



## paul450

thanks for this, just ordered some


----------



## DavieB

I've used the knock off 3m stuff off eBay, not sure from which seller as it was a while ago. My thoughts were that it left too much maring. My personal favorite is the green sonus clay but I don't think they make it any more?


----------



## Godderz23

You can get the genuine 3m stuff for only a few pounds more.

http://s419978295.e-shop.info/shop/...13MxvlUkogx2JCAx4YPj&shop_param=cid=2&aid=16&


----------



## John.C

Godderz23 said:


> You can get the genuine 3m stuff for only a few pounds more.
> 
> http://s419978295.e-shop.info/shop/...13MxvlUkogx2JCAx4YPj&shop_param=cid=2&aid=16&


I thought there was a big thing about this 3m clay being fake ? most likely will be the same as the other cheap clays from china just with 3m stamped on it , it will deffo work but i doubt it is the same as the real 3m clay :thumb:

the genuine 3m costs about £29 if i remember ?

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/3m-cleaner-clay-cat7.html


----------



## Godderz23

John.C said:


> I thought there was a big thing about this 3m clay being fake ? most likely will be the same as the other cheap clays from china just with 3m stamped on it , it will deffo work but i doubt it is the same as the real 3m clay :thumb:
> 
> the genuine 3m costs about £29 if i remember ?
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/3m-cleaner-clay-cat7.html


I mentioned this to the guy in the link i posted above, he told me the one he sells is the same one polish bliss sell. He said the fake one's are usually 160g or 180g in weight whereas his is the genuine 200g bar.

Here's the convo: http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=474176&st=0&p=4851769&fromsearch=1&#entry4851769


----------



## Johnr32

Godderz23 said:


> I mentioned this to the guy in the link i posted above, he told me the one he sells is the same one polish bliss sell. He said the fake one's are usually 160g or 180g in weight whereas his is the genuine 200g bar.
> 
> Here's the convo: http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=474176&st=0&p=4851769&fromsearch=1&#entry4851769


thats a really big price difference ..and I thought the real 3m clay came in a plastic tub not a cardboard box?


----------



## Godderz23

Johnr32 said:


> thats a really big price difference ..and I thought the real 3m clay came in a plastic tub not a cardboard box?


Agree it is a big difference. Just relaying what i've been told by the company that sells it.

Still have 2 sonus bars to use so wont be getting any for a while!


----------



## Brooklands

paul450 said:


> thanks for this, just ordered some


Ditto - just done the same!!


----------



## kev a

Just ordered some too


----------



## carlblakemore

Three bars have just arrived! Will give it a try, if its not great on bodywork then it will do for wheels and glass at that price! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rayner

There's also some 3M clay 200g for £7 on there too with free shipping expected delivery Saturday or Monday...

Ordered some 10 mins ago and just got a dispatched email! Obviously not very busy lol


----------



## B17BLG

This clay has worked fine for me, doesn't leave massive amounts of marring compared with any other bar I've used on the market!


----------



## Shhh3

rayner said:


> There's also some 3M clay 200g for £7 on there too with free shipping expected delivery Saturday or Monday...
> 
> Ordered some 10 mins ago and just got a dispatched email! Obviously not very busy lol


Be careful as many of the sellers on Uk ebay are just purchasing the fake stuff and claiming it to be real 3m clay and adding a huge mark up.


----------



## Rayner

Shhh3 said:


> Be careful as many of the sellers on Uk ebay are just purchasing the fake stuff and claiming it to be real 3m clay and adding a huge mark up.


Yeah I did think of that, 99.9% positive feed back and a 'top rated seller's with some star rating as well so hopefully someone would have spotted it before. Also took into account what was said earlier about the fakes being 160 or 180g bars.

Thanks but hopefully your wrong this time


----------



## Shhh3

rayner said:


> Yeah I did think of that, 99.9% positive feed back and a 'top rated seller's with some star rating as well so hopefully someone would have spotted it before. Also took into account what was said earlier about the fakes being 160 or 180g bars.
> 
> Thanks but hopefully your wrong this time


I'm sure you will be fine 

The problem is most people who purchase on ebay are unaware that fakes are available, so they think they are getting a bargain due to the retail being £20+


----------



## dave-

I also tried to skimp on clay but got a bar of 5 quid a kilo modeling clay lol. If it works I`m laughing and if not I can give it to kids


----------



## B0DSKI

My order for the other 3 arrived this morning. Very speedy


----------



## VdoubleU

I got some and found it fine not that different to BH I also used dodo juice lube


----------



## The_Bouncer

I remember once looking for a clay alternative. No reason behind it other than a 'let's try this' reasoning: > this is an extract from an old post I did a couple of years ago.



Looking around I was on the hunt for a soft, non dry, wax compound that i could 'test with'

I ended up with :

NSP (Non Sulphurated Plasteline) and Beau Touché Professional Non-Drying Modelling Clay - Chavant Soft

Smallest block you can get is a 907g - 2lb chunk - now that'll make a few detail bars...

Anyway, cut a small wedge off it, it's plyable just like a normal clay, i.e megs. roll in your hand and mold etc

I mixed up a gen lube of 20% car shampoo to water.

One of the commercials outside had not been proper cleaned in 6 years, let alone ever having been clayed.

What can I tell you ? Well it behaved exact the same as a detail clay it has a feeling of a more meduim clay, and as you would keep well lubed. It picked up all the contaminants, removed tar etc, did not mar and left the paintwork silky smooth.

£7.48 is a good price for 907g - 2lb of clay. 


The above was from a post when I first tested it - may be it was the shampoo mix but the clay did break up a bit after it had been used a couple of times - however at that prices easier just to break off a new bit every time I suppose.

However, I'd certainly recommend a 'real' clay, can't really go wrong with the BH or Dodo clay bars.


----------



## PeteT

My £2.49 Chinese clay arrived today. It's clearly marked 3M which I'm sure it isn't but if it works who cares? (Apart from 3M ltd obviously).


----------



## Junior Bear

Just ordered two!


----------



## Rayner

Forgot about this thread but I ordered some £7 '3M' clay on Thursday morning. Arrived Friday morning, probably the same stuff as what you have got but the extra £4 was worth it to me so that I could get on with it on Saturday. 
It did leave a bit of marring but came off with AF Tough prep by hand so no problem if you ask me, not sure it was 200g though lol.

Is the £3 one blue with Chinese (I presume its Chinese lol) and 3M written on a clear plastic wrapper?

Edit. I found this really easy to use and tbh had better results than with g3 clay, its certainly softer. Will defo be buying again even though its more than likely not 3M clay at all unless 3M have it made in China and shipped over to them, put a fancier packaging on it and sell it for £20+. ( not saying that's what happens)


----------



## Rayner

Just looked on CYC and the packaging is exactly the same minus the tub. Hmmmm

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-clay/3m-cleaner-clay/prod_946.html


----------



## carlblakemore

But weight is wrong from that link!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luke123

Would be good to get a list of all the cheap deatiling China items, I.e this clay and the foam applicators. Im sure there is much more


----------



## Car Key

rayner said:


> Yeah I did think of that, 99.9% positive feed back and a 'top rated seller's with some star rating as well so hopefully someone would have spotted it before. Also took into account what was said earlier about the fakes being 160 or 180g bars.
> 
> Thanks but hopefully your wrong this time


I've got a £7500 Rolex I can let you have for £75, if you're interested? It's not a fake because it weighs the same as a genuine Rolex.


----------



## Car Key

PeteT said:


> My £2.49 Chinese clay arrived today. It's clearly marked 3M which I'm sure it isn't but if it works who cares? *(Apart from 3M ltd obviously)*.


And the people who hold the patent for detailing clay, which the Chinese aren't paying, which is another reason why it's so cheap. Most existing clay retailers have to pay that, yet some on here are accusing those manufacturers of ripping customers off.


----------



## Junior Bear

Who cares, whoever does it cheapest ill go to. Clay is clay IMO, wether it marrs paintwork or not . I'd normally be polishing a car by machine after using clay everytime anyway


----------



## Shhh3

rayner said:


> Just looked on CYC and the packaging is exactly the same minus the tub. Hmmmm
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-clay/3m-cleaner-clay/prod_946.html


Out of curiosity did you manage to stick your clay on a set of scales to see what the actual weight was?


----------



## AllenF

Lmfbo 
Shhh3 profits mate profits lol buy it cheap sell at top doller


----------



## Shhh3

AllenF said:


> Lmfbo
> Shhh3 profits mate profits lol buy it cheap sell at top doller


Agreed, but in this case I think it's a little out of order that some sellers in the Uk are palming off the fake stuff as genuine to buyers who just don't know any better.


----------



## HarryCCC

Any idea on delivery times on this clay?
I ordered some a week ago and I'm just wondering when its going to arrive.
Thanks Harry


----------



## carlblakemore

Mine took about ten days from China! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rayner

Car Key said:


> I've got a £7500 Rolex I can let you have for £75, if you're interested? It's not a fake because it weighs the same as a genuine Rolex.


lol someone commented that the fakes were 160 or 180g thats the only reason I said that...


----------



## Rayner

Shhh3 said:


> Out of curiosity did you manage to stick your clay on a set of scales to see what the actual weight was?


Didn't no :wall:

I'm almost 100% sure the one I had was fake but really couldn't care less tbh, it did a great job


----------



## B0DSKI

As above this is my three new ones that arrived today.










All 3 weigh bang on 180Grms. I've used it to great effect leaving minimal marring. Certainly no more than clay bars I've used in the past costing 5 times as much.

Can't knock it imo

(Excuse the crap iPhone picture)


----------



## danwel

Just had my one turn up today too


----------



## Brooklands

Mine too has turned up - less than 2 weeks to arrive!


----------



## HarryCCC

After receiving mine on Friday Im going to do a comparison between this clay and Sonus Ultra Fine Detailing clay as I've got some lying around. I'll post the results up on Sunday. On first impressions this looks and feels very similar to any other clay I've used.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Amazon are doing a 160g bar of clay for £3.76 inc delivery. Just ordered one for alloys.


----------



## DetailMyCar

Detailing shops are not in the habit of ripping people off so I'm sorry to say but the company selling the "3M Perfect It Cleaner Clay Bar 200G" for £8.99 - I doubt very much is the same product that the 3M Select shop, or Polished Bliss are selling for around £29....

They just wouldn't be putting that sort of mark-up on.

This shop may even believe they've found a great source for the original product but not likely if the top shops in the country can't get near it on price - I'm sure they have better bargaining power and purchasing systems in place.

I've tried a lot of these cheap clay bars from eBay just to see what they're like, they certainly work as you would expec and I can't really fault it but when I'm working on customers cars I prefer to use something from a reputable manufacturer so usually use the Blit Hamber clay bars, at least I know I'll get the same product every time I buy it. Cheaper products won't have the same quality control so the level of marring you get may be significant with some of the clay bars, but less with others - I'd prefer to know exactly what I'm using and that it will always work how I expect it to. 

It's nice to be able to support a British manufacturer too as there's just not enough around these days


----------



## vxripper

Bought 3 bars!! Can't wait to see what they're like


----------



## Junior Bear

My two came today, looks like clay to me! Should last a while


----------



## j3ggo

Just get a genuine one. Half price too.

http://www.3mdirect.co.uk/c-662-car-care-products.aspx


----------



## MattJ10

I brought 20 bars last year and only on my 6th bar after doing about 60+ cars


----------



## carlblakemore

Link not working for me!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## j3ggo

carlblakemore said:


> Link not working for me!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


http://www.3mdirect.co.uk/p-2780-3m-perfect-it-iii-cleaner-clay.aspx


----------



## Chris 9-5

j3ggo said:


> http://www.3mdirect.co.uk/p-2780-3m-perfect-it-iii-cleaner-clay.aspx





> Currently out of stock


........


----------



## 20VT_Edition

Ordered 2 bars from the supplier on Ebay, 2 x 200g bars arrived on my doorstep approx 12 days after ordering.

Yet to try them due to the weather but will post results, previous clay bar was a Bilt Hamber


----------



## IanG

Mine arrived 10 days after ordering 

Just need some dry weather now to see what it's like


----------



## pharmed

Just ordered 2 from the same seller!


----------



## pharmed

luke123 said:


> Would be good to get a list of all the cheap deatiling China items, I.e this clay and the foam applicators. Im sure there is much more


Can someone please do this! :thumb:


----------



## ells_924

the china clay seems ok, iv tried it an it got off some good stuff (never took pics, but i wll when i do the rest of the car)


----------



## minibbb

I just tried my chinese clay bar this week but found it didnt pick up much at all using water as opposed to lube!
Went back to my bilt hamber soft and it was picking up all sorts!!


----------



## Junior Bear

From the same area?


Are you sure the BH didn't just show more because its white


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Junior Bear said:


> From the same area?
> 
> Are you sure the BH didn't just show more because its white


Our clay will pick up more for the same area - the packing density of the minerals, their d50 and polymer are all essential to getting it to work well, this has been proven time and time again - and it's nice to hear people buying British, it's appreciated :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Are you guys cutting it up like normal clay and binning it or just using the while bar and binning it?


----------



## Jason123

Not sure how this is true when you buy it all from the same place just pack it differently?


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Jason123 said:


> Not sure how this is true when you buy it all from the same place just pack it differently?


We don't buy it - we make it.


----------



## Hercs74

And it's AWESOME... I showed my Dad how good it was the other day... Did the feel & stroke test then used the bar.. He couldn't believe what he was feeling neither what he could on the clay.....!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## minibbb

Junior Bear said:


> From the same area?
> 
> Are you sure the BH didn't just show more because its white


Yes mate, the v contaminated bonnet of an old car I've not had a chance to do anything too yet. I warmed the Chinese clay in water as it was v hard whereas the BH was fine to warm just in my hands.
The BH felt better to use and even felt like it was grabbing more crud off the paintwork than the Chinese stuff. Looking at both pieces afterwards the BH without doubt picked up more. 
I'd imagine the Chinese clay comes from all different factories etc so I may have had a bad batch or maybe it needs a proper clay lube? Either way I think I continue with the BH which always serves me v well


----------



## B0DSKI

I only ever used the Chinese stuff with proper lube. I think I'm correct in saying the BH stuff is one of the few that can be used without it and just water


----------



## 20VT_Edition

Managed to use the chinese clay on a white 10 plate Fiat 500 recently purchased by the mother.

It was apparently prepped by the dealer using SupaGuard but im pretty sure they showed it an empty bottle..no depth, shine or protection on the paintwork at all.

After a snow foam, wash and clay using only wash & wax with water as a lube the difference was remarkable, smooth as anything and the contamination was pretty substantial on the piece of clay.

One thing i will agree with is that a bucket of warm/hot water was required to soften the clay which then gave better pickup compared to when it was cold and hard.

Will use on a number of other cars and see if the same results come up, if not I will go back to the Bilt Hamber i was using previously


----------



## InfinityLoop

Oh well £2.33 is nothing really!
I've just got a bar would anyone recommend any "lube"?


----------



## pharmed

InfinityLoop said:


> Oh well £2.33 is nothing really!
> I've just got a bar would anyone recommend any "lube"?


Demon Shine 50:50 (I think)

Been recommended a few times and got loads of it lying around at home so looks like that's what i'll be using


----------



## InfinityLoop

I've got










Would there be a better out of the two?


----------



## Junior Bear

I find a glug of shampoo in a spray bottle with water gives real good lubrication for clay!


----------



## B0DSKI

As above that's what i now use after my Dodo born slippy ran out. Works just as well


----------



## claudiu.manda

What about ONR as lube?


----------



## pharmed

Just got mine today.

I ordered 1 x 160g clay bar and recieved..

2 Clay bars with a total weight of over 450 gramms!


----------



## B0DSKI

The latest use of the Chinese clay..... It was a minging car btw!! Lower nearside door


----------



## Junior Bear

Should of used tardis


----------



## B0DSKI

Junior Bear said:


> Should of used tardis


Didn't have any left


----------



## Short1e

Bought some just now, but the seller you bought from, the listing has ended.

Hope this one is just as good :thumb:


----------



## vxripper

I find it quite soft, is this normal for clay? 
I've only used the yellow dodo juice one which is quite stiff.


----------



## B0DSKI

If anything I find mine to be too stiff. I have a small bucket of hot water with me at all times to help keep it soft


----------



## Big Buffer

Worth a try then im guessing


----------



## dan80

has anyone got a link for the clay bars on ebay please?


----------



## MortenDK

Just search for car clay and select a seller that looks good to you.


----------



## pharmed

^ As above, tonnes to pick from. 

If your not sure which one to buy from, buy a few from a few different sellers and see which turns up first (They're cheap enough and you will eventually use them all!)


----------



## rojer386

I ordered 2 bars of this and when I used it on my dads daily vectra driver that's never been washed I was very impressed. I will be buying more that's for sure. 

Btw, for lube I used a shampoo/water mix in a spray bottle.


----------



## pharmed

^ Demon shine works great too... and doubles up as a quick last boost to final shine


----------



## Milamber

I use the 3M stuff also, I find that it needs softening up in hot water before use but it is a perfectly capable product.


----------



## Short1e

Mine came this morning.

eBay advert stated 160g, weighed it at 182.5g BONUS!


----------



## B0DSKI

Short1e said:


> Mine came this morning.
> 
> eBay advert stated 160g, weighed it at 182.5g BONUS!


Mine all did exactly the same thing


----------



## Shariain

Ordered one today just need to wait now.


----------



## Wisey

dan80 said:


> has anyone got a link for the clay bars on ebay please?


+1

Just had a search on ebay for the 3m clay and the cheapest one that I can see is about £8-10 including postage, thought people were getting them for like £3-4 delivered? 

Edit:

Found some, after a some more searching 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fashion-P...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item337e6b7649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-180g-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2327ba3f38

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Truck...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2a2459eefa

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auto-Clea...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item5d3adfc70f

For anyone that cant find them :thumb:


----------



## Shariain

Here is where I ordered mine from

http://bit.ly/WCSLOV


----------



## supraGZaerotop

I ordered 2 of these ages and ages ago. In my garage. Havint got round to using them yet. I say awesome value for money. My currenly meguiars bar is near enough done. Il use it one more time on my mums corsa and in the bin then. How times can u use a clay bar. Ive used my meguiars loads. And i mean loads lol.


----------



## Short1e

supraGZaerotop said:


> I ordered 2 of these ages and ages ago. In my garage. Havint got round to using them yet. I say awesome value for money. My currenly meguiars bar is near enough done. Il use it one more time on my mums corsa and in the bin then. How times can u use a clay bar. Ive used my meguiars loads. And i mean loads lol.


Do you reuse the same piece?


----------



## B0DSKI

I chuck mine after each car. I usually cut the 3M stuff into 4 parts. A quarter is usually plenty per car


----------



## TJenkos

You shouldn't be using the same bit tear 1/4 or 1/3 off, use and bin..


----------



## jason_price85

Ordered 3 bars will compare it to my other branded versions, use your clay until there are no clean surfaces left after folding it over.


----------



## Derek Mc

I ordered two bars late last year and this ongoing report just serves to confirm that there is still a bargain to be had when you take a chance


----------



## Short1e

Derek Mc said:


> I ordered two bars late last year and this ongoing report just serves to confirm that there is still a bargain to be had when you take a chance


+1 for throwing it after use.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Hi, im alot more clued up nowadays. I now know to cut a big clay bar up into 3-4 pieces. But yes this meguiars clay bar is the whole bar 1 piece ive used maybe 7-8 times, i just kneeding it and it keeps turning clean so i just keep using it. Only on my daliy drive tho. I wouldint put it on my supras paint. But then ive sold my daliy and bought a 2009 qashqai dci now as my daliy, so it will be going in the bin, going to use it one more time on my mothers corsa as her cars paint is ruff as old boots. A detailers nightmare, and ive got the job of cleaning it 


Short1e said:


> Do you reuse the same piece?


----------



## Testor VTS

Just seen this thread and I immediately bought a £2.47 clay. Will see how it performs, I think I'll save the Bilt-Hamber clay for my own cars, and use this on all the free details I do for friends


----------



## tonyy

I got mine from ebay few days ago,and I compared with original 3M,the structure is not the same,the colour is a little bit darker blue,and is a little easier to break..the power of cleaning is about the same as original,and is no marring..for 4$ is great stuff..


----------



## james_19742000

I bought a couple of these bars of clay, used some the other day for the first time, great value for money, huge bars of the stuff, my only criticism of the stuff was that it broke apart easier than more expensive clays, but as long as you kept on remoulding the bit you use more often than you would with a more expensive bar then it was fine, I used a heavily diluted QD as lube and it worked well. Took 99% of stuff off the car only left a couple of tar spots that it didnt want to know about and that was dealt with easily with a tar remover, no obvious marring and didnt feel that it needed a prewax cleaner after use neither, so straight onto a spray sealent and job was good, the paint now looks and feel perfect! For the money its a great buy!!


----------



## Brooklands

I got some before Chrimbo and I still haven't tried it......I'm a bit nervous......


----------



## Willows-dad

I use this with dj born slippy and it works fine. I used it this weekend on honda nighthawk black and no sign of marring. It is softer than the sonus and dodo clays I've used before, and it does break down easier, but for the price you can't argue. I've just ordered a second bar well in advance as it does take forever to get here.


----------



## Burg194

Finally got to use mine, my mate has a branded clay bar and we tried the other week to get some yellow spots on the rear of my car off, woundt touch it. Give this cheap bar credit where credit is due took the yellow spots off with ease.

Ive never clayed a car before but this clay did make it very easy for me, planty of lube, i used water with a few drops of car shampoo and results were amazing.


----------



## cypukas

Who can explain Why it's worth to clay a brand new car?


----------



## danwel

it's worht it as it can still be contaminated. better off with a quik go with a fall out remover followed by tar remover then clay imo


----------



## Puntoboy

I've just ordered 4 of these! Hope they meet up to expectations.


----------



## vxripper

I got massive amounts of marring from these! I wouldn't buy them!! Never using them again!


----------



## Dawesy90

Is it the one that's £4.49 with free delivery??


----------



## MEH4N

Dawesy90 said:


> Is it the one that's £4.49 with free delivery??


this one mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180g-Magi...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c3178ce06


----------



## Puntoboy

I bought these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221164303945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 but haven't had chance to use them yet. I hope they are OK.


----------



## Dawesy90

Cheers Mehan


----------



## Brooklands

Still to try mine that I bought before Chrimbo.......


----------



## jebus

+1 I need to try mine out as well, gave the car its first "clean" ( a 15 min once over with one bucket :O) to save bit of time next week when plan on a proper clean and clay


----------



## Rob_Quads

cypukas said:


> Who can explain Why it's worth to clay a brand new car?


Because unless you take delivery from the factory its probably been out in the open air for a few months, transported from factory to storage to ships to more storage to transportation lorry ....etc...etc.

This will all add lots of rubbish onto the paint and unless you find a very good dealer they don't go anywhere near to properly cleaning it come delivery time.


----------



## Pershing

Mehan said:


> this one mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180g-Magi...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c3178ce06


Thanks Mate ! just ordered two bars.


----------



## WEIR_SJ

These just arrived...


----------



## msmmr

Ordered one of these and going to use it on the weekend. First time claying so any advice? Should I cut it into 4 pieces and store 3 of them away and use 1 of them on the whole car with constant kneeding for a clean part..also what lube did people use for this? Can I just use turtle wax wash and wax with water in a bottle and if so what dilution? Any other tips would be great!!


----------



## msmmr

Bump!


----------



## damocell

Bought some of this last week from Ebay.

Found it to be very soft and left loads of clay residue on the paint. It removed the contaminants but the residue was annoying. Came off easily with polishing but overall not that happy and about to order some Valetpro Blue for £7.75 instead. 

Not sure if there is a difference in quality between sellers or not?


----------



## msmmr

Ah have heard mixed reviews hopefully it doesn't do any damage.....what spray did u use as a lubricant?


----------



## waqasr

Everytime ive used this ive had pretty bad marring occur, even on my golf which has rock hard paint. Ive always used ONR as lube too, ill try a different lube next time and see if the marring is reduced or completely gone.


----------



## salim

No your right leaves alot of marring and residue. Bilthamber stuff I like but the knockoff 3M does have it's uses. Mostly you will follow up with machining anyway or can go over with AG srp


----------

